# Movie quote game



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Simple enough for all of us burn outs to play,give a line from a movie. Nest person is to answer with movie said line is from and give their line. No need to give actors/actress' name or charecter name unlesss you wish to, ready ( first one is an easy one ) GO


Hasta La Vista... Baby! :rofl:



Add on if the next poster is correct in their guess lets give them some rep as acknoledgement of a correct response.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2008)

*Terminator*

*Oh yes..... there will be blood*


----------



## Old Toby (Mar 8, 2008)

Saw 2!




Heres an easy 1
" One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die "


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas  (singing) love it 

Abba-Zabba Your my only Friend.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

half baked,





hungry? nahh i ate a big june bug on the way in....


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hungry? nahh i ate a big june bug on the way in....


 
man im not sure yet im going to go and watch the one im thinking it is to be sure first.... good pick i had to think :stoned: on that one.


----------



## berserker (Mar 8, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hungry? nahh i ate a big june bug on the way in....


Is it Dumb and dumber?

"I am gonna get you, you wascally wabbit" "I will drop Mr.Squirrel in the hole HeHeHeHe""


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> Is it Dumb and dumber?
> 
> "I am gonna get you, you wascally wabbit" "I will drop Mr.Squirrel in the hole HeHeHeHe""


 
Yeah it is B i was jsut finished with it and geting ready to post on it, now for yours thats Caddyshack  

As for mine,


If we win you have to eat that guys jock strap.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 8, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Yeah it is B i was jsut finished with it and geting ready to post on it, now for yours thats Caddyshack
> 
> As for mine,
> 
> ...


 

Eight Crazy Nights.

As for mine...
"Coughlin's law: never tell tales about a woman. No matter how far away she is, she'll always hear you"


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 8, 2008)

Cocktail that was on TBS yesterday.

Keep it safe, keep it hidden.


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 8, 2008)

Props Dubba.  Thought that would be hard.

Yours is Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring.
Great movie to watch stoned!

"Pig Pen, when I want advice on how to get the resin out of my bong, or a good 'Planet of the Apes' film, I'll ask you.  But I am not going to take romantic advice from somebody who can't spell 'romantic'... or 'advice'... or 'bong'!"


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

Out Cold 

Very good, but brick not hit back.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

Say What One More Time *LANGUAGE*...now What Does General Wallace Look Like...what?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2008)

*Pulp Fiction*

*"Dog Will Hunt"*


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

dog will hunt? 

                      is it The Rundown?


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

Huh i wonder where the answer to mine went :confused2:

TBG im thinking Alpha Dog ??




Gentlemen i wash my hands of this wierdness.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Huh i wonder where the answer to mine went :confused2:
> 
> TBG im thinking Alpha Dog ??
> 
> ...


 




I wash my hands of this weirdness???


                   Shreck 2 ,lol ???


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 9, 2008)

JK


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

Canna Man said:
			
		

> Shreck 2 ,lol ???


Nope. Sorry its from Pirates 3 At worlds end.on to the next one.





You know, every time you go to the jon you lose IQ points.


----------



## harvester (Mar 9, 2008)

deuce bigalow?                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     as witchata falls so falls witchata falls


----------



## harvester (Mar 9, 2008)

should we  wake up the gimp?


----------



## Il Stugots (Mar 10, 2008)

Pulp Fiction?

"Maybe.  Maybe not.  Maybe go eff yourself"  he doesnt really say eff but u know wat i mean


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 10, 2008)

Departed.

"She is going through some personal stuff..."  "Personal like you running through the neighborhood drunk and naked?!"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2008)

*Sorry but ours was Texas Chainsaw Massacre II. :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> deuce bigalow?


 nope


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sorry but ours was Texas Chainsaw Massacre II. :hubba: *


 :doh: now i do remeber that being said in that one. good one mang. your back up we need to get this back on track here. 

Folks if you have a guess and your not sure if its right then wait till the poster leaves you a message or thanks for getting it right. then put your line from a new movie under your guess.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 10, 2008)

four brothers?







                          "ITS THE IVORY"


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

Canna Man said:
			
		

> "ITS THE IVORY"


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> You know, every time you go to the jon you lose IQ points.


 
pretty in pink (isnt she)

the next quote is my the funniest film ever (IMO)
stanley moon explains to george spiggot why he is attempting suicide...

all right i'll tell you
im miserable, ive got a boring job
no money, no prospects
i havnt got a girlfriend
i cant get to know anyone & know one wants to get to know me
and everything is hopeless
alright? satisfied?


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> (isnt she)


 I never really thought so ,cute at best like a basket of kittens 




			
				billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> stanley moon , george spiggot


 My gawd where do i know those names from.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> My gawd where do i know those names from.


 
more clues  
peter cook & dudley moore


----------



## wonare1one (Mar 10, 2008)

"ITS THE IVORY"[/quote]
is it "How High"?









"i dont nickel and dime it, ya wanna it or not?" "we'll take it!!!"


----------



## stoneybologne (Mar 10, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Departed.
> 
> "She is going through some personal stuff..." "Personal like you running through the neighborhood drunk and naked?!"


 
old school

"give him a gun, give him ALL the guns"


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

stoneybologne said:
			
		

> old school
> 
> "give him a gun, give him ALL the guns"


 thats in one of the grindhouse movies.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             "all that you know is at a end"


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 10, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> more clues
> peter cook & dudley moore


 

Now i know, thank goodness my mom was over today and i started mumbeling about it, ive seen this one but only once or twice, ITs Bedazzled, You went into the way back for that one.



			
				wonare1one said:
			
		

> "i dont nickel and dime it, ya wanna it or not?" "we'll take it!!!"


 Blow



			
				stoneybologne said:
			
		

> give him a gun, give him ALL the guns


Deathproof



			
				harvester said:
			
		

> all that you know is at a end


Matrix Reloaded

_______________________________________________________________

"Aye, I know she sees me, and your father sees you too."

that should just about put us back on track here, though i still dont remember seeing one for one other that i had up.


----------



## harvester (Mar 10, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Now i know, thank goodness my mom was over today and i started mumbeling about it, ive seen this one but only once or twice, ITs Bedazzled, You went into the way back for that one.
> 
> Blow
> 
> ...


 no sir rise of the silver surfer


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 10, 2008)

brick not hit back = bloodsport


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 10, 2008)

"your 2 stupid 2 have a good time"


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 11, 2008)

another good one... "they found me, i donno how but they found me.. WHO? who do you think?  tha LIBEONS"   haha  great movie.. "1.21 jigawats.. what?  what tha hell is a jigawat?"


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 11, 2008)

Back to the Future

"We're on a mission from God"


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

The blues brothers, Dan Ackroyd (spelling?)

"The things you own end up owning you."

???


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

harvester said:
			
		

> no sir rise of the silver surfer


 
Havent seen it yet, was that part of the line or what cause ones that that are very common.



			
				Bleek187 said:
			
		

> your 2 stupid 2 have a good time


 Roadhouse



			
				 The Effin Gee[/quote said:
			
		

> The things you own end up owning you


 Fight Club

Still looking for this one


			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> "Aye, I know she sees me, and your father sees you too."


 
lets not forget to leave the movie from the previous posters quote before we leave our own.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 11, 2008)

"Aye, I know she sees me, and your father sees you too."  =  braveheart


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

"try not to S*** any D*** on your way to the parking lot"


----------



## harvester (Mar 11, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Back to the Future
> 
> "We're on a mission from God"


 the blues brothers "as witchata falls so falls witchatafalls


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 11, 2008)

as witchata falls so falls witchatafalls   =  the ice harvest


----------



## harvester (Mar 11, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> as witchata falls so falls witchatafalls = the ice harvest


 correct


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 11, 2008)

"he has a knife, naw, THIS is a knife"

i know, toooooo E Z...but i have NO-TERM-MEMORY so its the best i can do


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats not a knife.. Thats a knife  = crocodile dundee


"im your worst nightmare"


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> "im your worst nightmare"


 
Kind of vague there chief that could be just about anything, heck i can think of at least 5 right off. If i had to guess (which for this line is all anyone can do) id say Nightmare on Elm Street.



"I never said id tell you where you bought your shoes, i said id tell you where you got your shoes, and right now you got your shoes on your feet."


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 12, 2008)

well i was thinking rambo.... but whatever


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 12, 2008)

"I never said id tell you where you bought your shoes, i said id tell you where you got your shoes, and right now you got your shoes on your feet."  

Pool Hall Junkies


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup thats it you gonna leave one when you answer one or what got to keep the game going.

_________________________________________________________________

I'm gonna cut you into 50 pieces and mail one to each state.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2008)

I cant even remember that one now :rofl:  i think it was Die Hard time for a new one.

my vessel is big , and magnificiant, and huge-ish


----------



## kubefuism (Apr 29, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> "try not to S*** any D*** on your way to the parking lot"


 
Clerks....great movie....


"Don't let it know your scared...you can't take any **** from it!!"

HINT: Kurt Russell


----------



## GreenMan74 (Apr 29, 2008)

"There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die."


----------



## littlenode (May 2, 2008)

Zeds dead baby, Zeds dead...........


----------



## SativaWeed (May 3, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> my vessel is big , and magnificiant, and huge-ish


 
Pirates of the Caribbean: At Worlds End.


Welly,welly,welly,welly,welly,welly,well. To what do I owe the extreme pleasure of this surprising visit?:welcome:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 3, 2008)

littlenode said:
			
		

> Zeds dead baby, Zeds dead...........


 
Pulp Fiction. 

I'm mad at my dad. Why is that so hard for me to see? I have no problem being mad at you.:hubba:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 3, 2008)

GreenMan74 said:
			
		

> "There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die."


 
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas.(Hunter S. Thompson) 


Sometimes I wonder if God would ever forgive us for what we've done to each other.:fid:


----------



## SativaWeed (May 7, 2008)

whhaaaatt? every one stumped?:holysheep:


----------

